# hayan o hallan



## Peteca

Cómo se dice en este caso: 
- "lo hayan pasado bien"   o,
- "lo hallan pasado bien"


----------



## Servando

"la hayan pasado bien", del verbo haber y no de hallar=encontrar.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Puedes _decirlo_ de cualquiera de las dos maneras, ya que se pronuncian igual.
Pero si vas a _escribirlo_, escríbelo con 'y'.  
Servando ya te ha explicado el porqué.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pronunciar la *ll* como *y* (*hi-*) es lo que se llama _yeísmo_. El _yeísmo_ está muy extendido por América y por la Península Ibérica y supone la pérdida de una oposición fonológica, a veces tan importante como la que opone _haya_ a _halla_, _hiena_ a _llena_, etc. No es deseable, pero parece ya imparable y seguramente es una de las grandes derivas del idioma como la pérdida de *d* intervocálica postónica, el seseo, etc.


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> Pronunciar la *ll* como *y* (*hi-*) es lo que se llama _yeísmo_. El _yeísmo_ está muy extendido por América y por la Península Ibérica y supone la pérdida de una oposición fonológica, a veces tan importante como la que opone _haya_ a _halla_, _hiena_ a _llena_, etc. No es deseable, pero parece ya imparable y seguramente es una de las grandes derivas del idioma como la pérdida de *d* intervocálica postónica, el seseo, etc.


 
¿En qué regiones de España se conserva la pronunciación lateral palatal de la *ll ? *


Por estos lados, sólo subsiste en partes de la región andina de Sudamérica -- debido a la existencia del sonido /ʎ/ en las lenguas indígenas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por lo que recuerdo (deben de ser datos de los años cincuenta del s. XX), el yeísmo afectaba a amplias zonas de la península desde Madrid, yeísta, hacia el sur y estaba en franca expansión.

Copio unos párrafos de la Wikipedia que parecen fiables:


> Cabe, por último, destacar los lugares donde del fonema lateral palatal de _pollo_ es aún diferente de _poyo_.
> Los países que mejor conservan la distinción son Bolivia y Paraguay, donde el yeísmo es aún minoritario. Antaño la distinción estaba muy extendida por el interior de Colombia y Perú, aunque hoy sólo quedan restos, notablemente en Santander y Nariño (Colombia) y en las zonas rurales del interior de Perú. En Ecuador _ll_ resiste como palatal lateral en la zona de Loja, en Argentina en las zonas rurales de la mitad norte alejadas de la región porteña, especialmente en la zona guaranítica vecina de Paraguay.
> En España distinguían tradicionalmente casi todas las zonas no urbanas de la mitad norte del país y buena parte de las del sur a excepción de Andalucía, donde el yeísmo está más arraigado, aunque quedan restos de _ll_ en las cercanías de Sevilla, en zonas de Huelva (en el norte y en Lepe) y la serranía de Málaga; en Extremadura hay focos de distinción importante en Cáceres; la huerta murciana y el Campo de Cartagena han sido tradicionalmente distinguidores, aunque las capitales son yeístas. En estos lugares de España señalados, el yeísmo es relativamente reciente, pero bien pueda decirse que en un par de generaciones la indistinción de "cayó" y "calló" se habrá generalizado también, como ha sucedido prácticamente en todos los núcleos urbanos. Actualmente la distinción sigue oyéndose de vez en cuando en los medios de comunicación, pero, con alguna excepción, los distinguidores suelen ser originarios de las comunidades bilingües catalana, de la vasca y sus inmediaciones (zonas castellanohablantes de Álava y Navarra).
> El yeísmo de la lengua española en España es tan fuerte que incluso se ha extendido a las otras lenguas del país y hoy en día es ya mayoritario en gallego y se extiende con fuerza entre los jóvenes valencianos y en las zonas urbanas de Cataluña.


----------



## ManPaisa

Gracias, Xiao, por la información.


----------



## beatrizg

Yo soy de esos bichos raros que pronuncian la "ll" como debe ser   No creo que sea por influencia de las lenguas indígenas, porque en la región de los Santanderes (Colombia) la influencia de las comunidades indígenas es muy pequeña. 
Es una lástima que se pierdan los sonidos sin razón.


----------



## ManPaisa

beatrizg said:


> Yo soy de esos bichos raros que pronuncian la "ll" como debe ser   No creo que sea por influencia de las lenguas indígenas, porque en la región de los Santanderes (Colombia) la influencia de las comunidades indígenas es muy pequeña.
> Es una lástima que se pierdan los sonidos sin razón.


Me olvidaba de los Santanderes y tienes razón. No creo que en ese caso se deba a las lenguas indígenas, sino a la herencia castellana (sin mancillar, )

Pregunta:  ¿Te molesta el yeísmo? Es una pregunta seria;  si yo hiciera la distinción sí que me molestaría.


----------



## merquiades

HolaHabiendo aprendido el español en Madrid y Castilla la Mancha donde no distinguen la /y/ y la /ll/ ni siquiera sé cómo suena esta diferencia. También sé por experiencia que mucha gente escribe palabras como, raya, con ll y rallar con y.  He intentado captar alguna matiz en la TV, radio española pero tampoco noto la diferencia.  ¿Es que ahora pronuncian la ll de hallan como /y/ o la y de hayan como /ll/?  Tengo dudas porque sí se oye con mucha frecuencia una pronunc¡ación bastante exagerada y fuerte de la y en palabras como yo, ya etc.  ¿Alguien sabe explicarme con palabras sencillas en qué consiste la diferencia correcta entre estos dos fonemas? Me molesta no captarla y quiero pronunciar bien, al menos cuando hace falta. Pero sospecho que no importe tanto, al menos en Madrid


----------



## Lady25

En Barcelona tampoco existe la distinción entre */y/* y */ll/*. Es una lástima porque en otras lenguas también van desapareciendo sonidos. Por ejemplo, ya no existe la distinción entre la */v/* y la */b/* (sobre todo en catalán si nos ceñimos a Barcelona).

También a mi me gustaría que alguien nos explicara la diferencia entre */y/* y */ll/*.

Gracias


----------



## Agró

Yo sí distingo la dos pronunciaciones, pero reconozco que la distinción va a desaparecer pronto también en las zonas donde diferenciamos los dos fonemas.
Merquiades, el sonido de 'll' es el de 'gli' en italiano (no sé si esto ayuda).


----------



## Pinairun

> Pregunta: ¿Te molesta el yeísmo? Es una pregunta seria; si yo hiciera la distinción sí que me molestaría


 
Yo también pronuncio la /ll/ como /ʎ/, y aunque no puedo decir que me moleste el yeísmo (de lo contrario sería un sufrimiento vivir entre hispanohablantes) confieso que me produce un sentimiento de impotencia y pena observar la facilidad con que se ha producido el fenómeno. 



> ¿Alguien sabe explicarme con palabras sencillas en qué consiste la diferencia correcta entre estos dos fonemas?


 
Aquí podrás escuchar los sonidos de la pronuncición del español.

En "consonantes", "palatal", "voz",  "sonoras" encontrarás el símbolo /ʎ/ y en él una voz femenina que pronuncia _llama, caballo, doncella._ Creo que es bastante perceptible la diferencia y un sonido es mejor que la explicación escrita.

Un saludo


----------



## XiaoRoel

La ll es una lateral linguopalatal sonora [ʎ]. "Para su realización el ápice y los rebordes de la lengua se adhieren a los alvéolos y a las encías superiores, respectivamente, así como algo de la parte central de la lengua a la parte central del paladar, dejando un pequeño canal que desde el centro se dirige a la parte lateral de la boca, por donde escapa el aire fonador." (A. Quilis). 
En el yeísmo hay un proceso de deslateralización y la [ʎ] se convierte en la fricativa central [ǰ]. La diferencia está en que en la lateral el aire sale por un lado siguiendo la dirección del canal, en la fricativa central el aire sale por el centro.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Al ser yeísta, te va a ser muy difícil explicar la experiencia de oír una /ʎ/. Precisamente a alguien que distinga [ʎ] de [ǰ] tu pronunciación de llena sonará a hiena.


----------



## Agró

Birke said:


> Por cierto que cuando mis amigos de esos pueblos dicen _llena_ a mis oídos de yeísta nativa suena efectivamente como _hiena_.
> Me gustaría intentar percibir la diferencia, ¿en qué consiste?
> 
> 
> Saludicos



Aquí hay algo raro. Si *llena *te suena igual que *hiena*, o bien tus amigos son también yeístas o pronuncian *hiena *mal. La primera sílaba de *hiena *es la misma que la de *hierro *(que también se puede escribir *yerro*). Si, como dices, tus amigos hacen la distinción, es imposible que pronuncien igual *llena* y *hiena*, porque entonces también serían yeístas. ¿No te habrás liado? ¿O me he liado yo y no te he entendido?


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> En el yeísmo hay un proceso de deslateralización y la [ʎ] se convierte en la fricativa central [ǰ]. La diferencia está en que en la lateral el aire sale por un lado siguiendo la dirección del canal, en la fricativa central el aire sale por el centro.



En América se dan además estos cuatro sonidos en el yeísmo:


[ʝ]
[j]
[ʃ]
[ʒ]


----------



## Aviador

Yo, como Agró, estoy confundido, Birke. Dices que puedes confirmar que al menos en parte de la huerta se mantiene la distinción, pero luego preguntas en qué consiste la diferencia. A ver si nos explicas.

Saludos.


----------



## Birke

Perdón, quería corregir mi pregunta y, sin haber visto que ya había respuestas, la he borrado. Lo siento. La copio otra vez:

El párrafo de la Wikipedia citado por XiaoRoel dice que



> la huerta murciana y el Campo de Cartagena han sido tradicionalmente distinguidores, aunque las capitales son yeístas.



Yo puedo confirmar que al menos en parte de la huerta se mantiene la distinción, pero creo que sólo en los pueblos y pedanías en la orilla misma del río y sólo aguas abajo de Murcia (LLano de Brujas, Santa Cruz, El Raal, Beniel).

Por cierto que cuando mis amigos de esos pueblos dicen _llena_ a mis oídos de yeísta nativa suena efectivamente como _hiena_.
Me gustaría intentar percibir la diferencia, ¿en qué consiste?


----------



## Birke

Aviador said:


> Yo, como Agró, estoy confundido, Birke. Dices que puedes confirmar que al menos en parte de la huerta se mantiene la distinción, pero luego preguntas en qué consiste la diferencia. A ver si nos explicas.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo percibo claramente la diferencia entre cómo pronuncian ellos _llena_ y cómo lo pronuncio yo: en mi caso suena exactamente igual _yo_ y *_llena_.

Lo que no noto es diferencia entre _hiena_ y _llena_.


----------



## ManPaisa

Birke said:


> Por cierto que cuando mis amigos de esos pueblos dicen _llena_ a mis oídos de yeísta nativa suena efectivamente como _hiena_.



Así te suena, seguramente porque no tienes el oído entrenado y no haces la diferenciación. Suena parecido a _*liena.


*_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En los ejemplos que vienen en la página que pone Pinairun logro distinguir la diferencia, pero me suenan raros (por no decir incorrectos), como si fueran el sonido de hie en hielo. 

No sé si la lengua natal de la mujer que los pronuncia es el español, pero me suena a extranjera, sobre todo cuando dice caballo (que me suena a cabaio).


----------



## Birke

¿A que va a resultar que en la huerta de Murcia lo que hay son yeístas y ultrayeístas? Quiero decir, yeístas que procuran esmerarse y pronunciar _llena_ para que suene *_iena_

No sé. Ahora sí que estoy hecha un lío.


----------



## Aviador

ManPaisa said:


> En América se dan además estos cuatro sonidos en el yeísmo:
> 
> 
> [ʝ]
> [j]
> [ʃ]
> [ʒ]
> Yo uso el primero.



Entonces, ¿no en toda Colombia es /dʒ/ (/'cadʒe/, calle)? Porque ese es el sonido que he oído de los colombianos; el que me ha parecido la fricativa más fuerte del yeísmo en Hispanoamérica.

Saludos.


----------



## Birke

ManPaisa said:


> Así te suena, seguramente porque no tienes el oído entrenado y no haces la diferenciación. Suena parecido a _*liena.
> 
> 
> *_



Tienes razón. Así justamente suena.

No debería ponerme a esto a estas horas 

Gracias


----------



## ManPaisa

Aviador said:


> Entonces, ¿no en toda Colombia es /dʒ/ (/'cadʒe/, calle)? Porque ese es el sonido que he oído de los colombianos; el que me ha parecido la fricativa más fuerte del yeísmo en Hispanoamérica.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, gracias, es ése el sonido.  Por eso corregí el mensaje.  

Pero no en toda Colombia se usa. En la costa Caribe, por ejemplo, se pronuncia  [ǰ].  estoy seguro de que el Piraño así dice ambas letras.


----------



## ManPaisa

ToñoTorreón said:


> En los ejemplos que vienen en la página que pone Pinairun logro distinguir la diferencia, pero me suenan raros (por no decir incorrectos), como si fueran el sonido de hie en hielo.
> 
> No sé si la lengua natal de la mujer que los pronuncia es el español, pero me suena a extranjera, sobre todo cuando dice caballo (que me suena a cabaio).



Corrijo después de haber oído los ejemplos del sitio de Pinairun:  Está mal pronunciado.  La mujer no es hispanohablante.


----------



## Aviador

ToñoTorreón said:


> [...]
> No sé si la lengua natal de la mujer que los pronuncia es el español, pero me suena a extranjera, sobre todo cuando dice caballo (que me suena a cabaio).



Estoy de acuerdo con Toño. La pronunciación de la mujer en los ejemplos de /ʎ/ en el sitio que señala Pinairún me suena forzada. Como si tal sonido no fuera parte de su repertorio fonético y tratara de imitarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Birke

> …sobre todo cuando dice caballo (que me suena a cabaio).



¿Veis? A ToñoTorreón le pasa como a mí con mis amigos: no oye esa *l* ante la *i*.


----------



## Aviador

Birke said:


> ¿Veis? A ToñoTorreón le pasa como a mí con mis amigos: no oye esa *l* ante la *i*.



No, Birke. Tomándome la libertad de contestar por Toño, lo que pasa es que esa /ʎ/ no está bien pronunciada. Revisa nuestros mensajes anteriores.

Saludos.


----------



## candy-man

Peteca said:


> Cómo se dice en este caso:
> - "*lo hayan pasado bien*" o,
> - "lo hallan pasado bien"


 
Ha*ll*an viene evidentemente del verbo *hallar*-* encontrar*,mientras que *hayan *es forma de subjuntivo del verbo *haber. *Como ya se ha mencionado el sonido aproximado de *ll *es /ʎ/, por ejemplo-

A*y*er ha*ll*é una *ll*ave... - /dʒér aʎé una ʎábe/ 
En España el sonido representado con la grafía *ll*, no parece ser tan marcado(también depende de la zona) como en la América del Sur, esto es, la palatalización se realiza de modo más ´´relajado´´,pues la lengua no se pega al paladar tan fuertemente. Son poco distinguibles ambos sonidos y es más bien cuestión ortográfica.


----------



## ManPaisa

> *Aviador*:  Entonces, ¿no en toda Colombia es /dʒ/ (/'cadʒe/, calle)? Porque ese es el sonido que he oído de los colombianos; el que me ha parecido la fricativa más fuerte del yeísmo en Hispanoamérica.


Después de haber oído los ejemplos del sitio de fonética te doy mi conclusión:

La pronunciación más común en Colombia (y especialmente en Bogotá) es: /ʝ/
En la región paisa (la mía): /dʒ/ 
En la costa caribe (Piraño): /j/

Entiendo que en Chile no hay mucha variación, y que _*y*_ y _*ll *_se pronuncian ambas como /ʝ/.  ¿Es esa apreciación correcta?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según yo en Argentina (por lo menos en algunos lugares) yo lo pronuncian sho (con el sonido del inglés en *sho*w).


----------



## Servando

Pinairun said:


> Aquí podrás escuchar los sonidos de la pronuncición del español.
> 
> Un saludo



Visité el sitio y me pareció muy interesante, aunque en algunos sonidos me cuesta trabajo aceptar que sean los correctos, por ejemplo la "S" mes=mej, costa=cojta, lista=lijta y cosas=cosaj, si yo pronunciara así no faltaría quién me preguntara si tengo algún problema en la boca. Un nicaragüense me dijo en alguna ocasión que los mexicanos marcamos mucho las consonantes y me di cuenta de que tenía razón en ello, sobre todo porque en ese momento había gente de más de cinco países hispanohablantes.

Saludos


----------



## candy-man

Servando said:


> Visité el sitio y me pareció muy interesante, aunque en algunos sonidos me cuesta trabajo aceptar que sean los correctos, por ejemplo la "S" mes=mej, costa=cojta, lista=lijta y cosas=cosaj, si yo pronunciara así no faltaría quién me preguntara si tengo algún problema en la boca. Un nicaragüense me dijo en alguna ocasión que los mexicanos marcamos mucho las consonantes y me di cuenta de que tenía razón en ello, sobre todo porque en ese momento había gente de más de cinco países hispanohablantes.
> 
> Saludos


 
Lo de *este*- /éxte/, *asco*- /áxko/ es muy común en Madrid.


----------



## ManPaisa

Servando said:


> Visité el sitio y me pareció muy interesante, aunque en algunos sonidos me cuesta trabajo aceptar que sean los correctos, por ejemplo la "S" mes=mej, costa=cojta, lista=lijta y cosas=cosaj, si yo pronunciara así no faltaría quién me preguntara si tengo algún problema en la boca. Un nicaragüense me dijo en alguna ocasión que los mexicanos marcamos mucho las consonantes y me di cuenta de que tenía razón en ello, sobre todo porque en ese momento había gente de más de cinco países hispanohablantes.



Es que no se trata de sonidos correctos o incorrectos.  

Se trata de la fonología del español e incluye los sonidos de (casi?) todos los dialectos.


----------



## Aviador

ManPaisa said:


> [...]
> Entiendo que en Chile no hay mucha variación, y que _*y*_ y _*ll *_se pronuncian ambas como /ʝ/.  ¿Es esa apreciación correcta?



A ver si me acuerdo.
Sí hay variantes en la prounciación de _y_ y _ll_ aquí. Éstas corresponden a la posición del fonema, el estrato social y la zona geográfica.
Creo que en los estratos sociales medio y alto, la mayoría de las veces _ll_ e _y_ se realizan como /ʝ/, pero al comienzo de una palabra o frase, dicen /ʒ/:


_Llévalo a la calle_, /'ʒeβalo a la 'caʝe/
_Yo lo apoyo_, /ʒo lo a'poʝo/
En estratos sociales bajos, la tendencia es a pronunciar /ʒ/ con mucha más frecuencia y en una realización que se acerca más a /dʒ/.
En ciertas regiones (Ñuble, Chiloé, etc.), se mantiene una clara diferenciación entre _ll_ (/ʎ/) e _y_ (/ʝ/, /ʒ/). Mi suegro, que es de Ñuble, no es yeísta y dice nítidamente /'poʎo/, pollo; /'kaʎe/, calle, etc. Por eso nos llevamos bien , ya que tampoco soy yeísta. Claro que lo mío es por convicción, no por tradición.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Aviador said:


> Sí hay variantes en la prounciación de _y_ y _ll_ aquí. Éstas corresponden a la posición del fonema, el estrato social y la zona geográfica.


 
Gracias por la información, Aviador.


----------

